# **** trapping with coni baer



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

With my job I start at 3:00 am and have not been able to trap the last 2 years so my ? is how do i use coni baer trapps for *****? In Pa we can only use 160 is this trap to small for *****?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

It will be fine,have a cubby so the **** has to put head in trap. I have caught ND **** in that size so your **** are smaller.


----------



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you, Did you ever use a bucket set for *****?


----------



## vw_1_3 (Mar 12, 2008)

how deep do you put the cubby? and is fish meat a good bait?


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I use a five gallon bucket iwth a 220 and wooden cubbies for smaller traps, your state will have regulations about how deep the trap should be in the cubby. use canned sardines or reg cat food. good luck. :beer:


----------

